# beautiful railways station, subways.....



## cncity (Feb 16, 2005)

post pics of beautiful, modern and architectural railway stations and subway station.........


----------



## cncity (Feb 16, 2005)

*Mumbai Railway station - Victoria Terminus or CST*


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

*LUGARITZ STATION*​
This the recently opened Lugaritz Station of Donostia's metropolitan train. A lot of photographs of this station in the Euskotren/Euskotran official threadthread.


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

My favourite London Underground station, Canary Wharf on the Jubilee Line...









































For the rest of the remarkable Jubilee Line extenstion, click here...

http://www.trainweb.org/tubeprune/Jubilee.htm


----------



## Valia (Feb 19, 2005)

Salamanca (Spain) railways station. Architect: Fernández Alba. Inauguration year 2001.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

This is South Station, Boston. Sorry for the googled images that are fuzzy-looking. They don't allow pictures being taken inside. 4th one is taken by ItsConanOBrien of ArchBoston who was able to sneak a few shots. South Station has a nice mix of old and new. The 1st pic shows South Station from the back with the silvery color. That part of the building shows departure time and such on digital billboards. 2nd pic shows it from the front.



































































































This is pic shows the location of the Planet Jupiter. It is part of I think the largest solar system model in the world that goes through different cities and towns. It starts at the Museum of Science near Cambridge










This maybe the future look of the station


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

Train station in Gdansk


----------



## messiah (Sep 11, 2002)

guys beat this!
Haydarpasa station,Istanbul.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

The Istanbul one is in a fantastic location, just a pity about the Silo's to it's left.


----------



## messiah (Sep 11, 2002)

Justme said:


> The Istanbul one is in a fantastic location, just a pity about the Silo's to it's left.


It was built by a german architect  Btw you're right with the silo.Next to the station there is a port, that's why there is a silo.But within 3-5 years the whole district will be renovated and the port will be moved to a suburb.They also want to make a hotel out of this amazing station and build a new central station for high-speed trains on the europan continent since both sides will be connected with a underwater railway tube.



That will be the new station on the european continent


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

Flinders Street Station, MElbourne:










Spencer Street Station, Melbourne (U/C):


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

Amsterdam Central Station:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putajaya KLIA transit station (Putrajaya western transport terminal)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Renovation Ipoh station - Malaysia


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Oriente Station  in Lisbon,by Santiago Calatrava.


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

Here's Tokyo Station, Japan. It was built in 1914 and was modeled on the central station in Amsterdam. A small portion of it was destroyed during World War 2.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

fantastic stations :uh:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Rossio central railway and subway station - built in the end of the XIX century to be the railway central station to the line Lisbon/Sintra, in the 90's they added a rolling stairs in the interior to link it to the subway station of Restauradores, this line (Lisbon/Sintra) makes the link between Lisbon center and the suburbs of the northwest until Sintra, the station was close recently to the eminent risk of fall of the old tunel that it crosses the old city onli the subway station is open:

the railway station:









































































the subway station:


----------



## Be_Happy (Aug 21, 2004)

*[Glasgow] Central Station:*


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Sao Bento Station Lobby Porto








New Beijing Station, not sure I'd call it beautiful but certainly interesting and I believe the largest in the world.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

More pics of Victoria Terminus, Mumbai.



















Courtesy of www.irfca.org


----------



## fcom1 (Nov 29, 2004)

new Naples staion


----------



## car-zg (May 21, 2005)

some pictures of zaqgrebs central station:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

dio santo  questa nuova stazione per Napoli sai bellisima :eek2:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

a simple but beautiful new subway station above the ground in Lisbon (Senhor Roubado Station):


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=4216435&postcount=18


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

is very tall that station Wieland and beautiful too!!


----------



## Principes (Jan 24, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Railway Stations from India*

Great images everyone. I like every one of them. 

*Madras Central Station, Madras, India*






*Charbagh Railway Station, Lucknow, India*











*Egmore Railway Station, Madras, India*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

that one in Madras and Charbagh are cool!!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

São Paulo, Brazil

Estação Julio Prestes



























Estação da Luz


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

Hindustani said:


> Great images everyone. I like every one of them.
> 
> *Madras Central Station, Madras, India*



i like this station very much


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

The main station of Buenos Aires-Constituición.
If I am not mistaken this is the largest railway station of South America.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Arpels said:


> that one in Madras and Charbagh are cool!!


I couldn't find a better image of Lucknow railway station (charbagh). Once I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

go to google Hindustani kay:


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Arpels said:


> go to google Hindustani kay:


After Googling my rear end off, This is what I got at best

*Charbagh Railway Station, Lucknow, India*



















I wish these images could be supersized panoramas. But only a wish.  . nonetheless, after full renovation, it does look like an eye candy.


----------



## schreiwalker (May 13, 2005)

calatrava's plans for the PATH station in NYC look great...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^ I love that new PATH station.


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

I agree it does look stunning, very light and airy. Makes me feel relaxed looking at it. Bet it echos like er something that echos a lot.


----------



## schreiwalker (May 13, 2005)

yeah, he has done some amazing stuff, especially bridges. I'm not sure about his other plans for nyc:


----------



## schreiwalker (May 13, 2005)

Englishman said:


> I agree it does look stunning, very light and airy. Makes me feel relaxed looking at it. Bet it echos like er something that echos a lot.


yeah, it probably would echo a lot. I'd imagine they can put some unintrusive damper material behind those supports. the roof is designed to open as well, so that could help on sunny days.










of course, we'll see if that added feature really gets built. still, its great no matter what, especially considering most of it is underground


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

In France :

Gare du Nord in Paris :










Gare d'Orsay in Paris (disused since 1939, now it's a museum) :


















Gare de Limoges Benedictins:



















Lyon Brotteaux (disused since 1983) :



















Lyon St Exupery TGV :





































Gare de Metz :










Gare de Rouen :


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg Hauptbahnhof (Central Station)










































Bahnhof Dammtor (also in Hamburg)
















(ignore the arrow  )


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*London Canary Wharf*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*London Railway Stations*

Waterloo



















Liverpool Street




























Paddington


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Arpels said:


> a simple but beautiful new subway station above the ground in Lisbon (Senhor Roubado Station):



This one is amazing! My favorite posted till now.


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

mg: This bus stop at the left is the Barcelona model!! most of the barcelona's bus stops are the same as this one!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

Not the most beautiful, but it's still not bad. Manchester Victoria, one of over 140 stations in the city:


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

A few from pics from the new Copenhagen Metro line, opened in 2003, from verius websites...


















the tunnel


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Urban Dave said:


> mg: This bus stop at the left is the Barcelona model!! most of the barcelona's bus stops are the same as this one!


modern design is not so diferent around the world :yes:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

aedificium erectum said:


> This one is amazing! My favorite posted till now.


 thanks!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

some pics Pinhal Novo railway Station (Lisbon metro area) recently build:


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

*Tucson Train Station*

The small Tucson, Arizona train station was built in 1907: There are only a couple of trains a week that stop on their way from Chicago/Texas to Los Angeles. The train station has been renovated and will soon host a new restaurant. 



















These are plans to revitalize the area around the train station:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I adore amtrak machines :yes:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

schreiwalker said:


> calatrava's plans for the PATH station in NYC look great...


 is fantastic that project, someting from another world


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I am in love by St Exupery station  wath a designnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

Antwerp Central Station :


















































































old aerial :



















renderings of the new enormous project : several underground levels and new tunnels will change the station from a dead-end station into a modern station with more options : 














































-3 levels :runaway: 









these are the tunnels that will make it possible, they are ready and there was a presentation for the public


----------



## Archiconnoisseur (Nov 4, 2004)

*Union Station, Washington, D.C.*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

woww fantastic that Archie, that roof is amazing!!


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

*Leipzig, Germany Main Train Station*

One of the largest train stations in Europe with 24 tracks. 

















































































During Christmas time:









The new subway station is expected to open in 2009:


----------



## Archiconnoisseur (Nov 4, 2004)

Arpels said:


> woww fantastic that Archie, that roof is amazing!!


Thank God they didn't tear it down like they did New York's Penn Station.










_"One entered the city like a god, one scuttles in now like a rat."_
- Vincent Scully, historian​


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

yup  thanks good, wath they build in the place of Penn station?


----------



## Archiconnoisseur (Nov 4, 2004)

Arpels said:


> yup  thanks good, wath they build in the place of Penn station?












Madison Square Garden


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I admit that the terminal building shouldn't have been demolished, but Pennsylvania RR was facing bankruptcy, so it was bought by the owner of MSG in 1965. However, the underground station was rennovated to improove for Amtrak, LIRR, and NJ Transit as well as a hub for the subway with the 1, 2, 3, A, C, and E trains. An underground concourse was added, and I have to say that it has more places than the nearby Manhattan Mall that I have been going to for a while. This is what the underground concourse of the new Penn Station looks like.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Archiconnoisseur said:


> Madison Square Garden


 they could built thys bulding in another area and save Penn station


----------



## 101er (Jul 9, 2005)

Huddersfield Train Station, from the outside one of the most beautiful train stations in England. Shame the inside is a let down.


----------



## Perth4life14 (Apr 14, 2005)

dunno if you could consider this a subway station as we dont have a subway in perth but this is subiaco its underground just sort of open air underground



















il get some more pics soon.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

*AMSTERDAM CENTRAAL STATION*


















*Royal waiting room.*



























*The new bus-terminal will open in 2009.*


----------



## Archiconnoisseur (Nov 4, 2004)

^ Wow, classy!


----------



## cncity (Feb 16, 2005)

^^ that is real good...


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Stazione Termini in Rome














































Stazione Centrale in Milan


----------



## phxmania2001 (Jun 11, 2003)

The worst part about Penn Station is that above one of the escalators, they have this schematic of the old Penn Station that says "You are here" underneath. 

At least we still have Grand Central.


----------



## alexx02 (Sep 16, 2004)

Find photos of the new Stilwell Avenue train shed in Coney Island. It evokes all the grand train terminals of Europe.


I think it was Kings cross that was also impressive from the inside.


The Milan train station is fantastic.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Here are some pics of the new Stiwell Station.


----------



## elliott (Sep 23, 2002)

sorry but that to me is Disney style architecture, why go half pastiche with modern bits tacked on.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

*Hauptbahnhof Zürich*

Hauptbahnhof Zürich - Zurich Main Station (one of the busiest in europe):

























































More pics here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=221636


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

elliott said:


> sorry but that to me is Disney style architecture, why go half pastiche with modern bits tacked on.


There is an amusement park across from it on Stillwell Ave.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Paris lyon station


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Haydarpasa Train Station, Istanbul:

Turkey's largest and most magnificent railway station, Haydarpasa was built in the early 20th century by the German architects Otto Ritter and Helmuth Cuno. A monument to the close Turkish-German relations of the time, the station is in neo-renaissance style and has a U-plan. The inauguration ceremony took place on 19 August 1908, just after the proclamation of the Second Constitution.

The façade is revested in textured sandstone, and the main façade overlooking Kadikoy Bay rests on a foundation of 1100 timber piles. The steep pitched roof is slated, and the interior is decorated with trailing foliage cartouches and garlands, and stained glass window. The ceiling of the circular room at the base of the southeast tower has ribbed vaults, and the upper landings have groin vaults. Flights of marble steps lead up from the quay to the monumental façade flanked by circular turrets with conical roofs, clock tower rising in the form of a crest at the centre, baroque decoration, balconies, moulded cornices, and pilasters.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Stadelhofen Station by Santiago Calatrava (his blueprint of what should follow):


----------

